# The new SB13+ Driver?



## recruit

This sub is certainly getting my interest and to me it look as though it is using the same Ultra driver that is found in the PB/PC13, can anyone confirm if it is the one and the same?


----------



## recruit

Found all the info I need...silly me just checked the SVS website....

_The hand-made SVS Plus-13 is an all new design using the basket from the famed SVS Ultra-13. US voice-coil, precision built ferrite motor, with one piece black glass/pulp top cone. 

It’s all seamlessly mounted by SVS into our signature mid-sized cabinet design tailor-made for stacking. With an approx. 17” cube form-factor, and high-end touches like the magnetic perforated mesh grill and real wood or hand-polished gloss accent panels, this is the nuanced deep bass small sub that no brand has ever offered under $3-4K. 

Generously borrowing parts and technology from our Ultra subs, the look and feel of the SB13-Plus will give pause to anyone poised to spend thousands more on some other brand. Those expensive boutique subs have been outclassed by this SVS sealed box. Size, power, looks, depth and accuracy like nothing else_


----------



## recruit

*SB13-Plus Features:*

• SVS Plus-13 glass/paper cone, integrated gasket
• 1000 watt STA-1000D amp, “green” power supply
• CAD design, CNC cut, precision built cabinet 
• Sealed, recessed driver, sublimated SVS logo print
• Compliant floor mounts, threaded/removable
• Assembled and tested exclusively by SVS Taiwan
• Heavy-duty detachable 8 foot power cord
• Hand-crafted wood veneer or gloss black finish
• Neo magnet grill retention, powder coat steel 
• 17x17x18" cube, 95lbs/20Hz -150Hz ± 3dB

MSRP: $1699 Veneer or Gloss


----------



## recruit

I really like the look of this sub and I bet it will outperform some of the bigger boys out there..


----------



## recruit

Nice touch and on the back it has an LCD small screen saying welcome to SVS :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Very nice, I love the nice "small" footprint it has. Would do really nicely in a two channel system.


----------



## recruit

tonyvdb said:


> Very nice, I love the nice "small" footprint it has. Would do really nicely in a two channel system.


I think it looks great Tony, I have just sent an email to L Sounds who distributes in Europe to let me know an ETA.


----------



## tonyvdb

I wonder what kind of information the LCD display gives you? there must be some preset eq adjustments that you can select or even adjust.


----------



## recruit

tonyvdb said:


> I wonder what kind of information the LCD display gives you? there must be some preset eq adjustments that you can select or even adjust.


Yep, well it is DSP controlled so I would of thought so, maybe an auto set up???

Edit: although it does not mention it at all in the Features list!


----------



## recruit

I got an email back from L Sounds and they told me the SB13+ will be available around September/October time, so not too long to wait :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly

It cant possibly use the same driver thats in the ported sub IMO, but thats another discussion 

This is certainly a very interesting sub, and I reckon this driver is probably designed to be similar to the JL audio drivers we see in the Fathom. I think this is a direct shot at that market, and if the SVS pricing kicks in this should not only be a top performer, but a bargain to boot. I did read somewhere that considerations where being made to have some kind of inbuilt auto eq as an optional extra (possibly the SB16). That little LCD screen might just be a hint eh, and its certainly makes it one of the most interesting new subs of recent times.


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> It cant possibly use the same driver thats in the ported sub IMO, but thats another discussion
> 
> This is certainly a very interesting sub, and I reckon this driver is probably designed to be similar to the JL audio drivers we see in the Fathom. I think this is a direct shot at that market, and if the SVS pricing kicks in this should not only be a top performer, but a bargain to boot. I did read somewhere that considerations where being made to have some kind of inbuilt auto eq as an optional extra (possibly the SB16). That little LCD screen might just be a hint eh, and its certainly makes it one of the most interesting new subs of recent times.


Completely Agree Dan, and the SB13 could turn out to be there real star performer for the price and size !


----------



## Moonfly

I just hope they have a little more consideration for music, which for you actually might not be an issue anyway. If they follow their trend of aiming low and clean (I think a sealed design will actually hinder that goal slightly using only 1 driver), then while it might be an super performer depth wise for sealed designs, I think this would make it a little to low focused to be the best it can be for music. For someone like yourself with super speakers anyway, this would actually be the better choice. Its certainly going to be interesting to see exactly where thy are going with it, and I'm gonna put my money on their goal being to reduce the size of the PB13 while giving as little as possible on performance. This driver will likely have more motor strength, and will need more power to use that strength in a smaller box, so will need more power handling. It looks like an Ultra driver with a new motor, and the results are going to be incredibly interesting, not least as it will be a precursor to the SB16 should it become reality.

If I was to compare this driver to the AE drivers I use, then I would say his is the 'H' driver to the ported subs 'X' variant.


----------



## bambino

Looks like an exelent sub, and for the price and what i've been hearing about SVS i'd say they have a real winner on there hands :T.


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> I just hope they have a little more consideration for music, which for you actually might not be an issue anyway. If they follow their trend of aiming low and clean (I think a sealed design will actually hinder that goal slightly using only 1 driver), then while it might be an super performer depth wise for sealed designs, I think this would make it a little to low focused to be the best it can be for music. For someone like yourself with super speakers anyway, this would actually be the better choice. Its certainly going to be interesting to see exactly where thy are going with it, and I'm gonna put my money on their goal being to reduce the size of the PB13 while giving as little as possible on performance. This driver will likely have more motor strength, and will need more power to use that strength in a smaller box, so will need more power handling. It looks like an Ultra driver with a new motor, and the results are going to be incredibly interesting, not least as it will be a precursor to the SB16 should it become reality.
> 
> If I was to compare this driver to the AE drivers I use, then I would say his is the 'H' driver to the ported subs 'X' variant.


Yep, I do not use a sub for music it is only used for films so music is a delight to listen to and adding a sub would just ruin it, I have always hated subs for 2 channel Hi-Fi and it looks like it will stay that way, the only sub I believe that was really good for music was the Wilson Benesch Torus.



bambino said:


> Looks like an exelent sub, and for the price and what i've been hearing about SVS i'd say they have a real winner on there hands :T.


It certainly does Bambino :T I think it will open up SVS to new customers with this new range of subs.


----------



## Moonfly

Have you heard the Ultra John, given your goals and the speakers you have, I think it would be the perfect sub for you personally. Very low clean sound that doesnt add much to the speakers sound at all, but makes everything move just the way it should for effects in movies. If you've never heard one, you should seriously consider it.


----------



## recruit

I had the PB13Ultra when it first came out, but for just pure 2 channel the ProAcs dig really deep with a SQ that is sublime so I prefer not to use one.

I would not accommodate another larger sub again so it looks like it will have to be high performance sealed subs, SVS new SB subs, JL Audio something along them lines


----------



## Moonfly

Its a shame the size is off putting. The Ultra wont hold a candle to the speakers for music but for movies it would deliver exactly what your after. The SB13 could be the answer if it follows suit with the usual SVS philosophy, and aims to go as low and clean as possible, I think a sub with such a focus would be the perfect match for your system, especially the speakers.


----------



## recruit

I have a feeling that the SB13 could be quite popular :whistling:


----------



## Ed Mullen

The basket and cone/surround are shared with the Ultra 13 woofer, but the remainder of the 13 Plus woofer (motor/VC/suspension) is customized for this application and is completely different than the Ultra 13.

Our design philosophy WRT FR and roll-off profile on the new line of sealed box (SB) subs is quite different than for the bass reflex line-up. We're tailoring the response of each SB to integrate as seamlessly as possible with the room transfer function for an accurate in-room response, and we're offering plenty of tools in the menu for the user to further optimize as needed.


----------



## Moonfly

Come on ED, stop keeping your cards so close to your chest 

The SVS philosophy has always been max performance for the budget, but I always felt my Ultra didnt do a couple things I wanted it too. I'm sure your initial philosophy hasnt changed, but besides my own ideas, what is it you tried to address by adding sealed subs into the line up.


----------



## Ed Mullen

While our bass reflex subs certainly remain popular, there is a steady demand for smaller cabinets which still perform well. So we want to cater to that demographic better than we've done previously. 

While we could certainly do small cabinets and keep bass reflex with PRs, we don't think that would have the same appeal of a sealed subwoofer with a traditional alignment. There is definitely a significant element of the A/V community which favors the sealed sub, so we're giving customers what they want - smaller subs and sealed subs. 

The traditional sealed alignment (with some minor massaging) has the best potential to integrate well with the acoustic transfer function of the room and provide additional in-room extension without exaggerating the low-end. So we're not going to try to force our sealed subwoofers to behave like a much larger bass reflex sub - that would negate the whole point of doing a sealed sub.

Our SB line will have a place for our customers, just like our bass reflex line. Like we always do, we'll try to match the best subwoofer to the customer's specific room, application, and needs. There are things the SB line will offer than the bass reflex line cannot, and vice versa. No subwoofer can be all things to all enthusiasts, so the goal is to offer two different design philosophies and flavors of bass to appeal to a wider range of enthusiasts.


----------



## Moonfly

And thats is pretty much exactly what I wanted to hear :T

Good work :clap:


----------



## recruit

Ummm looking forward to the release of this range of subs :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly

I have another question for Ed, have you guys ever considered a dual driver sealed sub?


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> I have another question for Ed, have you guys ever considered a dual driver sealed sub?


What a push pull design Dan


----------



## Moonfly

Not if the driver is good enough


----------



## Ed Mullen

Moonfly said:


> I have another question for Ed, have you guys ever considered a dual driver sealed sub?


A dual driver version of our SB16-Ultra would be a possible outgrowth of that new woofer platform. It would require another more powerful amp, or two of the same amp in a master/slave arrangement, though. 

A customer could duplicate (or likely exceed) the performance of a dual driver sub simply by purchasing two single driver subs and using dual discrete AC circuits. 

They would be lighter, easier to move, less expensive to package and ship, and would also allow the flexibility of non-colocation - all things a dual driver version can't provide - at least one which has the same Vb/driver (i.e., 2X the cabinet size) as the single driver version. 

If the Vb/driver is reduced with the dual variant in the interest of creating a more compact cabinet, the power requirements are even higher in order to deliver the same (or similar) level of performance as dual singles. Our new 1000W amp is already pushing what most USA/Canada AC outlets can continuoulsy deliver. So there are real world limits to what a 2000+ watt amp can actually deliver to the woofers without requiring dual discrete 15A circuits or a dedicated 20A/30A circuit.


----------



## Moonfly

All valid points, and especially so as I didnt consider the power differences between the UK and US. I'm quite excited at the point about the SB16 though, so its definitely on the way then?

Are you taking note John


----------



## recruit

I have separate power spurs run in for my amps and subs


----------



## Ed Mullen

Moonfly said:


> All valid points, and especially so as I didnt consider the power differences between the UK and US. I'm quite excited at the point about the SB16 though, so its definitely on the way then?


Yes, most USA houses have 115V/15A outlets, so figure 1700W typically available. If the sub is connected to a dedicated 20A service, then maybe 2300W is available. This is what the amp would pull from the line at full power - which is not what it would actually deliver to the woofers (factor in known amp efficiency rating).

If we were talking about woofers which can't use more than say 500W each, then a dual driver variant becomes easier from a power delivery standpoint. But when our 13Plus woofer can already handle 1000+W and the 16Ultra woofer considerably more, there are real-world AC power limitations and constrictions when considering a dual driver variant running off a single circuit. 

We have plans to launch the entire SB line eventually of course, just not all at once - we're rolling out models in phases as supply lines and demand dictate, and the SB16U will launch after some of the other SB models are shipping.


----------



## Moonfly

Sounds like the 16" driver will be pretty high quality then. Thats the one I would wait for personally John :T


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> Sounds like the 16" driver will be pretty high quality then. Thats the one I would wait for personally John :T


Yep, never say never :bigsmile:


----------



## bambino

A 16'', I want one!


----------



## recruit

bambino said:


> A 16'', I want one!


Yep, the SB16 Ultra will be the flagship of the SB series of subs.


----------



## robber

i wish i have 4000$ my sb16


----------



## Moonfly

robber said:


> i wish i have 4000$ my sb16


Not sure I understand your meaning?


----------



## bambino

I think he's saying he wishes he had 4 grand for the sub?:dontknow:


----------



## Moonfly

I wasnt aware it had been priced though :huh:

Not a bad estimate though, drivers this size are never cheap.


----------



## bambino

Yeah i wouldn't be suprised if it is in that price range, but probly worth every penny.:sn:


----------



## recruit

The 16 Ultra will be a flagship product but somehow I do not see them pricing it in the 4k range, 2-3k is more realistic tbh...


----------



## Moonfly

Given the usual SVS way, I'd be slow to disagree. Its hard to find 15" or larger driver subs for under 3k, so if SVS do sell the SB16 at that kind of price, it'll be a ground breaking product for sure.


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> Given the usual SVS way, I'd be slow to disagree. Its hard to find 15" or larger driver subs for under 3k, so if SVS do sell the SB16 at that kind of price, it'll be a ground breaking product for sure.


I think for my needs I have more or less made my mind up and will go with a PB13+, It is the right price and will suit my needs for music and movies, I am not after deep extended bass but am sure it will go deep for my needs but music has taken the front seat in my car and am after a punchy fast sub with multichannel music ie DVD-A and SACD.


----------



## boober

Looks promising! Always looking forward to new stuff from SVS


----------



## leej

I'd love to hear what the SB13+ sounds like. I was looking at the PB13, but think that I'd prefer the sealed box. I looked at a JL f112/3 or Velodyne DD18, that I can't even afford. I wonder how close this one gets - maybe the SB16.
I've been using a MK v125, so the SB13 should be a big imporvment. The MK is great and I love the tight sound for music, but it gets lost in my 4000 cu.ft. room. I wonder how well the SB13 would do in a large room, or if it would play well, with my MK. 
Sure would be nice if someone had a test unit to review.


----------



## recruit

Hi leej, yep l am also looking forward to hearing the new SB13+ as it sounds like it is going to be a winner dur to it's size and power.

Your room is pretty big though leej and I think the SB13+ will struggle to fill that space, I would most certainly look at SB16 Ultra or even the PB13 Ultras for that size room


----------



## Moonfly

Dual sealed subs are another option. The chances are a couple SB13's will come quite close to the PBU for output, although the very bottom end might be a struggle. I would fully expect 2 SB16's to match an Ultra, but sound much better with much better upper bass punch and musicality.


----------



## leej

I was thinking that a pair might be necessary. I've had the MK for so long that I don't know what I'm missing. I'm surprised at what it can do, with so little power, but may be even more surprised at what the ultra would do. Too bad there's no place to audition one. The thing that I worry about is how the ported box would do for music. I have become spoiled to the tight sound of the MK, and might be fine with the ultra, but how do you know. Has anyone listened to the MK to compare to the ultra, as far as SQ?


----------



## recruit

Hi Leej, I had both the M&K MX5100 and SVS PB13 Ultra and the M&K beat it in both SQ and output, but then the MX350 had the excellent SQ but less out put lower down, it will be interesting to see how the new 16 Ultra will perform and the PB13+


----------



## Moonfly

Ive had the PBU and dual MX125's and directly compared them in my room. The MX subs were much more musical and had a mush richer lovelier bass sound, but couldnt quite get the room moving the same, despite measuring down to almost 10 hz in room and sounding pretty deep.

The MK's are good, but not as clean as the Ultra deep down, and certainly have their limitations in modern soundtracks with super deep LFE. The MX5100 John used to own by all accounts was a bit wild at times, perhaps lacking a little composure with really deep stuff compared to some of the competition these days.

I couldnt decide between the lovely MK sound and the clean low output of the SVS, so in the end I got rid of the pair of MK's and sold the Ultra and made my own sub. The DIY sub cost less than an ultra and basically gave me the best of both words, Ultra style clean depth, with MK musicality and rich upper bass, but did it even better IMO.

Personally, I'm not sure I could replace an MX sub with an Ultra had I lived with the MX for any length of time. The Ultra will probably shake your room more, and possibly be a little more fun in films, but you will know something is missing and IMO that will only make you unhappy. Still, IMO, the MX subs are starting to show their age now, especially those rather old and fairly unremarkable drivers.


----------



## leej

I was looking at pairing up a _used _MK, (or 2) but I agree about the aging drivers, or how they were treated. 
A pair SB16's would be great, for someone who can afford it, but I'm afraid that't not me. 
I'd look into some DIY, if I had the time, but I travel a lot at work and barely have time to cut the grass. Maybe, this winter. 
I just got excited when I saw SVS in sealed boxes. I'd still like to hear them. I can't seem to make myself order the PB13 Ultra, though I might be happy with it, I'd, probably, wish I had something, else.
I'm just watching to see how the SB's turn out.


----------



## ShaunH

I still hope svs can do a large PB version with the new Ultra 16. Granted it would be huge and heavy but would it kick butt. I keep saying this but I can't wait to see the pics of the new Ultra 16 driver. And of course the new SB Ultra 16.


----------



## recruit

I'm sure the new 16Ultra will be a force to be reckoned with, and also look forward to reviews and feedback from users of the new SVS sub :T

I my self have gone in a different direction since starting this thread but have owned a couple of SVS products and the PB13Ultra I had was awesome for sheer output.


----------



## Moonfly

You know, in normal to small sized rooms, the Ultra is amazing. Ive built a few subs now, and even demo'd an true IB today that was pretty much identical to the one I will install at home, and even now I still consider the Ultra quite a piece of kit, especially for the asking price. For a single 13.5" driver to do what it does really is a feat, and its output is its party piece really.


----------



## bambino

recruit said:


> I'm sure the new 16Ultra will be a force to be reckoned with, and also look forward to reviews and feedback from users of the new SVS sub :T
> 
> I my self have gone in a different direction since starting this thread but have owned a couple of SVS products and the PB13Ultra I had was awesome for sheer output.


Are there pics of the 16Ultra on there site? I've gotta see this thing.:devil:


----------



## ShaunH

bambino said:


> Are there pics of the 16Ultra on there site? I've gotta see this thing.:devil:


There are a few mock ups but no actually pictures or Driver pics.



Ed Mullen said:


> Yes, most USA houses have 115V/15A outlets, so figure 1700W typically available. If the sub is connected to a dedicated 20A service, then maybe 2300W is available. This is what the amp would pull from the line at full power - which is not what it would actually deliver to the woofers (factor in known amp efficiency rating).
> 
> If we were talking about woofers which can't use more than say 500W each, then a dual driver variant becomes easier from a power delivery standpoint. But when our 13Plus woofer can already handle 1000+W and the 16Ultra woofer considerably more, there are real-world AC power limitations and constrictions when considering a dual driver variant running off a single circuit.
> 
> We have plans to launch the entire SB line eventually of course, just not all at once - we're rolling out models in phases as supply lines and demand dictate, and the SB16U will launch after some of the other SB models are shipping.


Ed has SVS thought about using a toroidal transformer (power supplly) similar to the ones Axiom and JL audio used? So the amp would have a higher current reserve. I know that would drive costs up considerably. But seeing as power demands are rising and driver power handle is going through the roof it might make sense. Can the new DSP / sledge amps be scaled up to a higher level? As I know I Bash amps weren't pushed passed 1k.

Also could you be able tell us the power range for the new SB16Ulra. I've heard anything from 1200 Watts (CES 2010 handout) to near or at 2000 watts.


----------



## recruit

bambino said:


> Are there pics of the 16Ultra on there site? I've gotta see this thing.:devil:


Here is a link with the mock up picture of the 16Ultra...but it does go on to say that the actual picture shown is actually a 15" unit

http://www.eclecticelectronics.net/ht-home-theater/svs-sb13-plus-sb16-ultra-sealed-subwoofers/


----------



## recruit

ShaunH said:


> There are a few mock ups but no actually pictures or Driver pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed has SVS thought about using a toroidal transformer (power supplly) similar to the ones Axiom and JL audio used? So the amp would have a higher current reserve. I know that would drive costs up considerably. But seeing as power demands are rising and driver power handle is going through the roof it might make sense. Can the new DSP / sledge amps be scaled up to a higher level? As I know I Bash amps weren't pushed passed 1k.
> 
> Also could you be able tell us the power range for the new SB16Ulra. I've heard anything from 1200 Watts (CES 2010 handout) to near or at 2000 watts.


I am sure it will have one serious amp to move a 16" drive unit and also rumoured to have proper EQ on board :whistling:


----------



## Moonfly

For the driver to handle more that 1000 watts comfortably it will have to be very high quality, which will drive up costs. 1000 watts will do a very good job and keep costs down, so personally I am expecting 1000-1200 watts power, but time will tell. I guess it depends on where they want to aim it.


----------



## ShaunH

Moonfly said:


> For the driver to handle more that 1000 watts comfortably it will have to be very high quality, which will drive up costs. 1000 watts will do a very good job and keep costs down, so personally I am expecting 1000-1200 watts power, but time will tell. I guess it depends on where they want to aim it.


From the CES 2010 handout, the SB16ultra will have at least a 1200 watt DSP Amp. And that may change as the other subs got a power boost. For example the SB13ultra went from 800 to a 1000 watts. But we do know the driver will have the same cone material as the ultra / plus 13 driver. And will use an underhung Radial neodymium motor. Much like the Aura subwoofers. It's supposed to help cut weight while having a very efficient design. So with the cone material and the motor we can already tell this woofer will be top shelf and expensive to make.

There have been hints the SB16ultra sub will not be cheap. The CES 2010 cut sheet suggests $2699 but I doubt we will see it for that price. it might be more.


----------



## bambino

recruit said:


> Here is a link with the mock up picture of the 16Ultra...but it does go on to say that the actual picture shown is actually a 15" unit
> 
> http://www.eclecticelectronics.net/ht-home-theater/svs-sb13-plus-sb16-ultra-sealed-subwoofers/


Thanks John, that sounds like it's gonna be a pretty impressive sub. I like how they have stepped out of the boundries of conventional drivers and went with a 16.5", kind of reminds me of when JL came out with there 13W7.:T


----------



## ShaunH

bambino said:


> Thanks John, that sounds like it's gonna be a pretty impressive sub. I like how they have stepped out of the boundries of conventional drivers and went with a 16.5", kind of reminds me of when JL came out with there 13W7.:T


SVS has mentioned several times the balance of performance and size where both important. SVS did this with the Ultra driver being 13.5 inches. Allowed them to get more SPL while still only making the boxes a bit bigger. All while keeping sound quality high. Which makes sense. If you look at the Old ultra driver it was really stout and very impressive for a 12 inch driver. But I'm sure it would have been tough to get a big SPL improvement out of a 12 inch driver without it becoming wasteful from a price prospective. 

And by only going up a bit over normal driver sizes (13.5 and 16.5 ) they can increase driver size again later down the line again if needed.


----------



## bambino

Yeah i was kinda suprised by the box size of 20" cubed or somwhere in there:dontknow:. I would have thught it would be much larger, good for accomidating into small rooms.:T


----------



## ShaunH

bambino said:


> Yeah i was kinda suprised by the box size of 20" cubed or somwhere in there:dontknow:. I would have thught it would be much larger, good for accomidating into small rooms.:T


True but its a sealed sub so a smaller box works. And you don't want to the box to be too big or the sub wouldn't work very well sealed.


----------



## bambino

ShaunH said:


> True but its a sealed sub so a smaller box works. And you don't want to the box to be too big or the sub wouldn't work very well sealed.


Very true most sealed sub boxes tend to be on the small side and high powerd.:T


----------



## recruit

The 13Ultra driver is the best SVS has made to date and I found it good for both movies and music, but movies being its forte, it will be interesting to see how the new 16Ultra turns out.

For us in the UK it used to be easy to access SVS subs for demo's via (Kent Home Cinema) but now they have made there base in Norway under L Sound's so its going to be a buy then try to see how good it is  but saying that hopefully the feed back will be good.


----------



## ShaunH

recruit said:


> The 13Ultra driver is the best SVS has made to date and I found it good for both movies and music, but movies being its forte, it will be interesting to see how the new 16Ultra turns out.
> 
> For us in the UK it used to be easy to access SVS subs for demo's via (Kent Home Cinema) but now they have made there base in Norway under L Sound's so its going to be a buy then try to see how good it is  but saying that hopefully the feed back will be good.



that it will. I admit I'm not a huge fan of sealed subs as their not as good of a bang for the buck option. But at the same time if SVS and other internet direct brands can continue to push the boundaries of what a quality subwoofer /speaker can be at a decent price then I'm in full support of sealed subs. Especially if that gives people who would normally shop retail because of size limitations. But I will say the competition in the sealed sub market is pretty stiff, JL audio, Paradigm, velodyne, ED, TCA, Hsu, Epik and of course others.

I think for SVS to succeed its going to have to match the sound quality of the competition, be competitive in feature set, and in SVS fashion exceed SPL and bang for the buck expectations. I think the biggest competition will be JL audio, Paradigm, and velodyne . Because they are similarly sized and those three brands have a strong hold on the retail market. SVS already has such a strong following online I don't see it too hard to be competitive their if enough people want sealed subs. 

What happened with KHC? Did they get dropped as a distributor?


----------



## recruit

ShaunH said:


> What happened with KHC? Did they get dropped as a distributor?


Not too sure Shaun but there answer was that they wanted to concentrate on custom installs and more of a variety of subs, although L Sounds have been selling them for quite some time, but it was nice to be able to demo the new SVS subs, now that is a no go unless your willing to buy a plane ticket to Norway


----------



## ShaunH

recruit said:


> Not too sure Shaun but there answer was that they wanted to concentrate on custom installs and more of a variety of subs, although L Sounds have been selling them for quite some time, but it was nice to be able to demo the new SVS subs, now that is a no go unless your willing to buy a plane ticket to Norway


That's truly a bummer. I know a lot of the UK guys bought SVS subs because of the demo days at Kent.


----------



## recruit

ShaunH said:


> That's truly a bummer. I know a lot of the UK guys bought SVS subs because of the demo days at Kent.


Yes the guys down at Kent Home Cinema really are a good bunch of lads and I have bought quite a few things from them, last time was my Projector but also a PB13Ultra so for subs those days out were great fun, but it is a business and they obviously had to make a decision which I suppose was in there best interests, but I would not hesitate in recommending them as there service is always first class


----------



## paulst10

recruit said:


> Not too sure Shaun but there answer was that they wanted to concentrate on custom installs and more of a variety of subs, although L Sounds have been selling them for quite some time, but it was nice to be able to demo the new SVS subs, now that is a no go unless your willing to buy a plane ticket to Norway


Hi ya 

I am thinking of trying an SB13-Plus out, with LSound you get a 45 day trial and they also cover delivery charges both ways, so not much to lose really (except the £1300 quid if it's any good) :wave:


----------



## recruit

paulst10 said:


> Hi ya
> 
> I am thinking of trying an SB13-Plus out, with LSound you get a 45 day trial and they also cover delivery charges both ways, so not much to lose really (except the £1300 quid if it's any good) :wave:


Hello Paul,

Small world and good to see you here :T, I was going to go for the SB13+ but have had a change of mind and gone down a different route now, I'm sure the SB13 will be an excellent addition to the SVS range, that is the great thing with the SVS subs and the 45 day trial, which gives you confidence in there products :sn:


----------



## Moonfly

You should be the first guy I know of posting feedback then Paul, I cant wait :clap: Here's hoping for plenty of pictures too :T


----------



## recruit

Yep, some feedback from users will be great so make sure you post with plenty of pictures too, and how much of an upgrade from the BK XXLS400 the SVS SB13+ is?


----------



## paulst10

Moonfly said:


> You should be the first guy I know of posting feedback then Paul, I cant wait :clap: Here's hoping for plenty of pictures too :T





recruit said:


> Yep, some feedback from users will be great so make sure you post with plenty of pictures too, and how much of an upgrade from the BK XXLS400 the SVS SB13+ is?


Is no-one else buying one then ? :unbelievable:


----------



## recruit

I'm sure there will be plenty of people buying the SB13+ but I have already bought my Martin Logan Depth i which hopefully should be with me asap as I am without a sub woofer :hissyfit:


----------



## Moonfly

paulst10 said:


> Is no-one else buying one then ? :unbelievable:


Honestly, why would I actually buy a commercial subwoofer . Ive no doubt it will be an excellent product, but commercially speaking, I cant afford the kind of performance I am used to


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> Honestly, why would I actually buy a commercial subwoofer . Ive no doubt it will be an excellent product, but commercially speaking, I cant afford the kind of performance I am used to


No doubt Dan will just end up building one :whistling:


----------



## Moonfly

Single driver and under 15", I dont think so


----------



## bambino

Moonfly said:


> Single driver and under 15", I dont think so


:sn::rofl:


----------



## ShaunH

Moonfly said:


> Single driver and under 15", I dont think so


Not disagreeing but that driver proves its not all about size but how you use it. I'm sure a High excursion and power handling helps.lol 

I'm excited to see what the SB13-Plus can do against the HSU ULS-15, JL audio F12 (closer in price), one of the new Velodyne DD+ subs, an EPik legend or Empire and of course others. The sub woofer market has never looked better. Well at least the small sealed market.

Edit:



> The hand-made SVS Plus-13 is an all new design using the basket from the famed SVS Ultra-13. US voice-coil, precision built ferrite motor, *with one piece black glass/pulp top cone.*


This is odd I thought the PLus / Ultra 13 used the same cone which is a fiberglass, polymethacrylimide (Rohacell) sandwich design. But according to the blurb its a plup core hmmm odd. 

It might be interesting for everyone to know that the new Velodyne DD+ subs use this same cone materiel.


----------



## Moonfly

ShaunH said:


> Not disagreeing but that driver proves its not all about size but how you use it. I'm sure a High excursion and power handling helps.lol


This is just my preference. When you have high excursion and high power handling as well as size, then your in good stead. That said, how you use any driver changes the results you get. At my listening volumes, a larger driver works much less hard, and when its high quality to boot, the end results are stunning.

13.5 inches isnt small though, and still a very good driver size. As already pointed out, its a very good mid point between a 12 and 15 that offers some excitng performance values.


----------



## recruit

I would of thought it will make a good challenge to the DD15 subs at half the price, cant wait to see the performance figures and reviews.


----------

